# american mid-career moving to singapore



## loveboat (Aug 4, 2013)

I have no contacts, but i have a degree and work in international logistics. i have been trying to start networking here at home before i go. i was thinking about going to Dubai but there seems to be more opportunity in Singapore. what would be a bullet list of things to do when i arrive? where are the best places to search for openings? what about networking events?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

In Singapore, as in many places, connections are the best source of job leads. But building them takes time. If you are prepared to stay for a few months, you may attend seminars, trade fairs and professional events to meet as many relevant people as possible.
Linkedin is a good tool, too, if you know what (and whom) you are looking for.
The second best method is monitoring job ads (e.g. on jobstreet or jobsdb) and apply whenever something suitable comes up.
Sending unsolicited applications is a waste of time in Singapore (they go right into the dustbin on arrival in HR) and headhunters are of limited use (but at least they're free for you).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

beppi said:


> In Singapore, as in many places, connections are the best source of job leads. But building them takes time. If you are prepared to stay for a few months, you may attend seminars, trade fairs and professional events to meet as many relevant people as possible.


Though a word of caution: U.S. citizens are routinely granted 90 day stay permission when they enter Singapore. _*Do not overstay*_. I wish I could quadruple underscore that. (Ever heard of caning?) There is no extension available if you get a 90 day stamp. (If you get a shorter stay permission upon entry, you can apply for an extension up to a total of 90 days.)

You may be tempted to take a bus to Malaysia then come back to Singapore. Resist that temptation. If you need to come back after the maximum stay, I recommend waiting at least a couple weeks outside Singapore then come back, once. Then take a much longer break outside Singapore if you want to come back a third time.

So "a few months" needs to be handled very carefully, strictly within the bounds of what Singapore's immigration authorities permit. Your rear end will thank you.


----------



## loveboat (Aug 4, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Though a word of caution: U.S. citizens are routinely granted 90 day stay permission when they enter Singapore. _*Do not overstay*_. I wish I could quadruple underscore that. (Ever heard of caning?) There is no extension available if you get a 90 day stamp. (If you get a shorter stay permission upon entry, you can apply for an extension up to a total of 90 days.)
> 
> You may be tempted to take a bus to Malaysia then come back to Singapore. Resist that temptation. If you need to come back after the maximum stay, I recommend waiting at least a couple weeks outside Singapore then come back, once. Then take a much longer break outside Singapore if you want to come back a third time.
> 
> So "a few months" needs to be handled very carefully, strictly within the bounds of what Singapore's immigration authorities permit. Your rear end will thank you.


whats wrong with taking the bus? are the salaries in KL different form Singapore?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with taking the bus _and staying out of Singapore_. Singaporean immigration authorities are not always (or even frequently) happy with individuals who attempt to stay longer in Singapore simply by hopping across the border on a bus (or any other vehicle) then immediately returning.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Salaries in KL are in similar numbers as in Singapore - but those numbers are in Malaysian Ringgit rather than Singapore Dollar - and the Singapore Dollar is worth 2.5 Malaysian Ringgit!


----------

